# What kind of video card do I need to run sims 2



## ilr1231 (Dec 11, 2006)

I've been playing sims 2 since the game first came out on my computer. It plays okay but a little slow at times. I would like to get a video card but I'm not sure which one will be compatable with mine. I have Sims 2, nightlife & open for business. I don't play any other games just Sims. I have the spec's on my computer and will list them. If you need any more info tell me and I will give them to you. I'm pretty sure I only have pci ports.

Field	Value
Computer	
Operating System	Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
OS Service Pack	Service Pack 2
DirectX	4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)

Motherboard	
CPU Type	Intel Celeron, 2500 MHz (25 x 100)
Motherboard Name	Asus P4G533-LA
Motherboard Chipset	Intel Brookdale-G i845GL
System Memory	1015 MB (DDR SDRAM)
BIOS Type	Award Modular (05/06/03)
Communication Port	Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port	ECP Printer Port (LPT1)

Display	
Video Adapter	Intel(R) 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV Graphics Controller (64 MB)
3D Accelerator	Intel Extreme Graphics
Monitor	NEC MultiSync M700 [17" CRT] (8Y01632UC)

Multimedia	
Audio Adapter	Intel 82801DB ICH4 - AC'97 Audio Controller [B-0]

Storage	
IDE Controller	Intel(r) 82801DB Ultra ATA Storage Controller-24CB
Floppy Drive	Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive	ST3100011A (93 GB, IDE)
Optical Drive	ATAPI DVDROM 16X (16x DVD-ROM)
Optical Drive	CyberDrv CW088D CD-R/RW (48x/16x/48x CD-RW)
SMART Hard Disks Status	OK

Partitions	
C: (NTFS)	90838 MB (70475 MB free)
D: (FAT32)	4538 MB (720 MB free)
Total Size	93.1 GB (69.5 GB free)

Thank you!!!


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Are you sure it's only PCI? I would open the case and double check, because if you have an AGP slot, there are much more video card options available.

Either way, let us know what your budget is, because that will be the deciding factor. If you're only playing Sims 2, you probably won't need anything too fancy, I would get something like this, a Radeon 9250, if you only have PCI.


----------



## ilr1231 (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm sure its pci ports here is the page from hp.comhttp://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/bph08442.pdf if you want to check it yourself. They are only 1.6 inches from the back of the motherboard and they are all the same length. I will spend up to $100 for a graphics card. Thanks alot for taking the time!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NYCGurl (Jul 8, 2003)

Make sure your new video card is compatible with the power supply (watts) of your computer. You can go to Crucial (website) and they will scan your comp and give you a list of upgrades that are compatible with your computer. The scan doesnt hurt it takes 10 seconds and it's a good reference to have.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

In that case, I would go with the Radeon 9250, it will be better than your current integrated video, and it's basically the best PCI video card you can get, as manufacturers have stopped making video cards for the PCI slot.

Make sure you download the latest drivers for whatever card you get, as the drivers bundled with the card will probably not be the latest.


----------



## ilr1231 (Dec 11, 2006)

How can I find out about the power supply (watts)? Where can I find that on my computer?
I went to the crucial website a week ago and it didn't give me any information at all about upgrades for my graphics card. It didn't even mention it so I emailed them and they said if I have pci slots only they can't help me. Thats why I came to techsupportguy. Thanks again!!


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Don't worry about power with a PCI card. It is not an issue.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

You have a 250w power supply, which, if you were running a high-end computer, would be a problem. For a PCI video card though, it's really not capable of sucking that much power, so don't worry about it, it should work fine.


----------



## ilr1231 (Dec 11, 2006)

Well, thanks alot for all the help!!! I'll buy the video card and see how it goes!!!


----------

